
Handlebars Considered Harmful - edward
https://bryce.fisher-fleig.org/blog/handlebars-considered-harmful/
======
vonklaus
yeah. i am using it to build an html template for generating PDFs. both
because I am lazy and because hbs is new to me I find myself offloading heaps
of logic to it.

I could imagine this becoming a bad habit, especially starting to use it as a
programning language.

I have a line like:

    
    
        ../../obj 
    

and tried to parse down to a different context with:

    
    
        ../../obj.type
    

I quite like handlebars, but the author is certainly correct. Error handling
is bad and it definitely can be tempting to offload logic too

------
k__
I liked what the creator of Mithril had to say about this:

[http://lhorie.github.io/mithril-blog/getting-over-a-fear-
of-...](http://lhorie.github.io/mithril-blog/getting-over-a-fear-of-turing-
complete-templates.html)

